# Black Spoodles



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

So I changed my mind on red I think. I might go back, I just didn't like how alot were only red under the right lighting, and were paper bag brown in the light.
Again, I might change my mind again.

but anyway who are some good breeders of black poodles in IL, or in states surrounding IL or who air mail.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Raiko said:


> So I changed my mind on red I think. I might go back, I just didn't like how alot were only red under the right lighting, and were paper bag brown in the light.
> Again, I might change my mind again.
> 
> but anyway who are some good breeders of black poodles in IL, or in states surrounding IL or who air mail.


I don't know any breeders in that area but you can email this club to get a list http://www.greatlakespoodleclub.com/GLPC breeder referral.htm


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay. Thank you Roxxy I will


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Raiko said:


> Okay. Thank you Roxxy I will


I found this breeder in MI 

http://victoristandardpoodles.com/index.html

if you do not care where the dog is shipped from i can give you a list from the west coast lol


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

You can also go to www.poodlesonline.com and check out what size and colors you want and follow up with those breeders. I noticed that Spirit Poodles had a black standard female available in the next week or two. Good luck!


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

I dont care where its shipped from but closer is proly better.

I'll look into the breeders in a lil bit, I'm working on a paper right now


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Blacks are very beautiful... it's a shame they don't photograph well. I've seen some blacks in show cuts and some in pet cuts and I have to say I love them in a pet cut, they really look velvety.


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats what really caught my attention. I saw one in person a few days ago for the first time in 15 years. I was like O.O! I WANT


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Raiko said:


> Thats what really caught my attention. I saw one in person a few days ago for the first time in 15 years. I was like O.O! I WANT


Ditto... I've never really been a fan of black poodles until I saw one in person.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Most black animals are hard to photograph. I have a Rottweiler and a black cat, that rarely/never take a good picture. It's frustrating b/c both are such pretty animals. I have a total of three decent pics of Harley and pretty much none of Addy.


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Its cuz its such a glossy color so they always either look greesy or wet in photographs


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

The only thing I don't like about blacks is their fading color. If they aren't a good black they will be grey by the time they are 4. Mine is already fading and he's not even 2.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

KPoos said:


> The only thing I don't like about blacks is their fading color. If they aren't a good black they will be grey by the time they are 4. Mine is already fading and he's not even 2.


I know. I saw a black this weekend that was 13 yrs old!!! She hardly had any grey hairs on her at all!! Now that would be a black line I would want to look into!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

This is why you need to do research on the bloodlines if you do not want a faded black.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> This is why you need to do research on the bloodlines if you do not want a faded black.


Yup and since I bought Harry as a pet I didn't even think or care about that sort of thing. He's almost starting to look like a blue on his body because his hair is lightening up. He isn't out of good lines at all but he's a good boy.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Matrix is very bad black, but that is partially due to his epilepsy we think. Nice blacks are hard to find but totally gorgeous when you do.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Black is my second favorite color. I almost like it as much as the Reds. I think it would be SO COOL to have one of each... they kinda match, both with the black pigmentation! So stunning walking down the street with a jet black and a stunning red! lol
... But I'm reminding myself as I write this that I only want ONE dog!! My life is too busy for more then one!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

It is hard to find a good Black any more. Breeders have really shot themselves in the foot by constantly breeding back and forth between Black and Cream and by dyeing bad Blacks in the breed ring.

I would contact Cynthia Huff of Safari Kennels. She has a stud dog imported from Sweden who is a terrific, inky black color. If Cynthia does not have a litter coming, she may know someone who does.

Cascade Kennels in AZ just had a litter sired by the Swedish import, Yannick (from Grandeur Kennels). Yannick has been used a lot and his puppies always seem to be inky black


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Blacks are my favorite : ))). YES, imported dogs are superior. Avion poodles in CA has gorgeous and TRUE blacks - great dogs and great lady behind them :cheer2:. 

I also have black spoo in a neighborhood that is 8 years "young". She is black as black can be !!!! She is a Graphic line. 

Good blacks stay black


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> Blacks are my favorite : ))). YES, imported dogs are superior. Avion poodles in CA has gorgeous and TRUE blacks - great dogs and great lady behind them :cheer2:.
> 
> I also have black spoo in a neighborhood that is 8 years "young". She is black as black can be !!!! She is a Graphic line.
> 
> Good blacks stay black


Wishpoo do you know more about Avion kennels ? She lives about 30 mins away ( realistically 12-20 mins but LA traffic lol )


----------

